# Trek vs Fuji



## coda3414 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am just getting into road biking and am between the Trek F-series 1.1 and the Fuji newest 4.0. They are both around the same price and i would just like advice from whoever has had experience these bikes and give me intel as to which bike would be better suited for me ore anyone in general.


----------



## Pedal4Fun (Sep 21, 2009)

Does Fuji make good bikes?


----------



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

Between both of the bikes you mentioned the trek is a better bike.
My advice, look on craigslist for a barely used bike. You should be able to pickup a bike that was worth $1500 for $700 or so...


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Actually Trek isn't any better than Fuji. Trek just has a bigger budget and they advertise enough to give the average person the idea that they are better. The "Lance Factor" also plays a big role in this idea that Trek is better than most. That's completely untrue. They do make an exceptional bike but so does Fuji. Noone would argue that Kestrel is high quality but they are made by the same company in Taiwan that makes Fuji, Orbea, etc. Trek is a great bike and their geometry tends to be easier to fit the masses on, but they aren't a better bike. They just tend to cost more so the snobbery in the cycling community dictates that it's better.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

If your comparing the 2010 bikes, the Trek has a nicer component set on it. STI shifters on the Trek vs. downtube shifters on the Newest 4.0

When comparing Trek to Fuji, the Trek 1.1 falls between the Newest 4.0 and the 3.0


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

terbennett said:


> Actually Trek isn't any better than Fuji. Trek just has a bigger budget and they advertise enough to give the average person the idea that they are better. The "Lance Factor" also plays a big role in this idea that Trek is better than most. That's completely untrue. They do make an exceptional bike but so does Fuji. Noone would argue that Kestrel is high quality but they are made by the same company in Taiwan that makes Fuji, Orbea, etc. Trek is a great bike and their geometry tends to be easier to fit the masses on, but they aren't a better bike. They just tend to cost more so the snobbery in the cycling community dictates that it's better.


I think most everyone realizes that.....but it has nothing to do with comparing two specific bikes.

I also think of these two the Trek would be a little better thought I'm not real familiar with a lot that's on both so not sure. But it appears that way. Either way, neither would be a big leap over the other assuming good fit is a given with both.


----------

